# What would this mod be called?



## Hyperbolics (Nov 8, 2016)

So the other day I was thinking about what to do with my spare Guanlong and I had the idea for an interesting mod. I have no idea if this mod has been done before or what it would be called if it has, but the idea is similar to a barrel. What I would do is make a 3x3 barrel one one axis and then barrel the puzzle again on another axis. My thought process for coming up with this was if a barrel has been rounded around one axis and a ball is rounded around 3 axes, then why not try rounding around 2 axes. Anyway, I'm gonna get around to making this as soon as I get some more epoxy but in the mean time I just want to know what this would be called.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't know the name of the shape, but just to be technically correct, a sphere is the shape that is circular about infinite axes. There is a shape that is circular about three axes that is not a sphere.


----------



## vm70 (Nov 27, 2016)

I think you might be talking about a rhombicuboctahedron. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhombicuboctahedron

Nathan Wilson made one here:


----------



## Hyperbolics (Nov 29, 2016)

vm70 said:


> I think you might be talking about a rhombicuboctahedron.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhombicuboctahedron
> 
> Nathan Wilson made one here:


That's nearly what I'm thinking of. Just remove the octagonal barreling from one axis and thats what my idea is. I've started building it at this point, so I'll post some pictures of it so far:


----------



## vm70 (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks great!
I have no idea what shape that is, though. The closest thing I could compare it to would be a cube (duh) or a tetradecahedron (14-hedron) which has no Wikipedia article or anything to relate to.

Are you going to give it a partial sticker mod?

EDIT: I found what you're looking for! It's called a "Pillow Cube".
Here's its Twisty Puzzles museum page: 
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=461
Jaap Scherphuis has one; here's his picture of it.
http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/gallery.htm?p=0&d=0&i=4


----------



## Hyperbolics (Dec 2, 2016)

vm70 said:


> Looks great!
> I have no idea what shape that is, though. The closest thing I could compare it to would be a cube (duh) or a tetradecahedron (14-hedron) which has no Wikipedia article or anything to relate to.
> 
> Are you going to give it a partial sticker mod?
> ...


Thanks! I'll probably sticker it like in the picture. I'm a bit delayed in making this because I dropped the puzzle and snapped two of the centre pieces, so I need to buy a new guanlong


----------

